
The Encryption Debate Should End Right Now - vezycash
https://www.wired.com/story/encryption-backdoors-shadow-brokers-vault-7-wannacry/
======
Frogolocalypse
Isn't it funny that wired, whose editor Poulsen was personally responsible for
taking down manning and putting him in solitary confinement for a decade,
because he opened the eyes of the world to american military procedures, feels
the need to talk about and recommend encryption. Maybe they could start
undoing the damage they did kowtowing to illegal activities and abuses of
human rights because of a flag, first.

